# Remove just tile & Reuse base??



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Tell us what the old tile is set over---reusing the old backer is usually a nightmare---if set with cement based thinset the old cement board will be ruined--if set with a mastic--the old cement board will also be ruined.

If set over plywood---well--you need a tile backer if you want the safest job---

Pictures help--or a better description of what's there will do.


----------



## hollywood33 (Aug 12, 2012)

oh'mike said:


> Tell us what the old tile is set over---reusing the old backer is usually a nightmare---if set with cement based thinset the old cement board will be ruined--if set with a mastic--the old cement board will also be ruined.
> 
> If set over plywood---well--you need a tile backer if you want the safest job---
> 
> Pictures help--or a better description of what's there will do.


Ok cool...first level is plywood base, then some type of mortar to which cement board was attached along with screws, then thinset, then the tiles which are on a mesh backing.

Like i mentioned i can slide the chisel right under tiles and pop them off one by one with some force. 

I want to know if I can leave the current cement board down and put new tiles on top after removing old poly-shaped tiles.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Yes you could reuse the backer board.

I think pulling it out and starting fresh will be easier and give you a smooth surface--leading to a better job---

But in one word--YES---


----------



## hollywood33 (Aug 12, 2012)

oh'mike said:


> Yes you could reuse the backer board.
> 
> I think pulling it out and starting fresh will be easier and give you a smooth surface--leading to a better job---
> 
> But in one word--YES---


Thanks Mike, just busting up to the subfloor is causing so much dust. That mesh backing makes popping those tiles off kinda easy. 

Is there any thin-set/mortar you would recommend to use over the old backer board since it still it will still have old thin-set remaining on top??


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You wwill want to use a powdered -modified thinset---"Mud" What Is It? - Kitchen & Bath Remodeling - DIY Chatroom - DIY Home Improvement Forum

Also--if the surface is not flat, a Self leveling compound could be used to bury the ridges of the old thinset.


----------

